# Quality of Medical Grade Cannabis From Your Dispensary/Provider/Collective



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 7, 2010)

*I am a WA patient and was hoping to get some feedback from other medical patients who get their meds from an outside 'medical' source (not some dealer on the street).

Almost all of the medical grade cannabis I have seen from providers, collectives and dispensaries etc... have almost all milky trichomes. It is rare to see 20% amber triches here. I understand most people want to smoke a bowl and watch some funny shit. Fuck, I do that every day with a friend it's his after work ritual I guess you could say. The lighter smoke is all good but where is my knock you on your ass narcotic shit so my fiancé doesn't have to wake up 15 times a night w/ me screaming in pain.

I realize not everyone has suffered traumatic injuries but I can't be the only one in some deep pain. Cancer patients, MS patients... any advice? I'm tired of having to supplement pain pills because the weed just paid for isn't mature enough...

I know the shit I am getting is good. Everyone tells me it's amazing shit when they smoke with me, but even the hardcore pain killing stuff like Oregon Kush still leaves me with pain.

Sorry for being so bitchy, if you can't tell already, I'm in pain - 4 bowls in.

*


----------



## 2farUp (Jun 8, 2010)

try hash. I found that hash works best for me and my chronic back pain. Talk about couch lock. I smoke about 3/10ths of a gram and can fall asleep great, sleep through the night. I smoke normal bud through the day and leave the stronger hash at night.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 8, 2010)

*Yeah, i'm just convinced if growers would just let the indicas get darker I bet thats where the gold harvest lies for guys like me... they also lose volume in those last week - 3 weeks of maturity.*


----------



## justparanoid (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to agree, if more growers let the plants amber up it would help those truly in pain. 

I chopped mine at milky because i need the up heady high and not so much the couch lock. I have bi-polar disorder with general anxiety and milky calms me down and lets me focus on what i need to get done. 

I do plan to let my next grow go till 50% amber so i can replace my sleep meds. 

I hope you get to feeling better, I hate to hear of anyone in pain.

JP


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 8, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> I have to agree, if more growers let the plants amber up it would help those truly in pain.
> 
> I chopped mine at milky because i need the up heady high and not so much the couch lock. I have bi-polar disorder with general anxiety and milky calms me down and lets me focus on what i need to get done.
> 
> ...


*50% would be knockout quality if you had the right indica. What strains you have going?*


----------



## me8980109 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just for info, not trying to get you to change the way you smoke, but at a recent conference I attended there are a number of doctor's that specialize in medical marijuana and the research indicates that you will receive better benefits from your herb if you smoke a little and than put the bowl down... and wait. Don't smoke more, don't pick it up again. You can train the receptors in your body to respond to smaller amounts of herb and get the same effect. It takes a few days, but it does work.

Smoke less, get better pain relief. Try it!


----------



## RoyalDanknessCaregiving (Jul 1, 2010)

MRGREENLUNGS - Where are you located(Upper/Lower)? I'm at max. patients until Spring but will be expanding into the UP. There are a lot of patients up there and not many people to care for their needs.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jul 5, 2010)

*im in 509 we got nothing for providers besides ppl claiing to be all about the paitients but charge 50 8th for shit they grow (and get a HUGE discount on growing shit in my opinion youre a drug dealer or a provider im not saying i should be free but my nedication should not be hundreds of dollars a month because there is a market for it*


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jul 5, 2010)

me8980109 said:


> Just for info, not trying to get you to change the way you smoke, but at a recent conference I attended there are a number of doctor's that specialize in medical marijuana and the research indicates that you will receive better benefits from your herb if you smoke a little and than put the bowl down... and wait. Don't smoke more, don't pick it up again. You can train the receptors in your body to respond to smaller amounts of herb and get the same effect. It takes a few days, but it does work.
> 
> Smoke less, get better pain relief. Try it!


*toldmyself i woudl try for 2 weeks after day 10 i couldnt take the pain anymore tis is some intense pain and i have a a HUGE tolerance*


----------



## RoyalDanknessCaregiving (Jul 5, 2010)

That is sadening to hear. It is a shame, and why we plan to move our business to MI this next spring. Can't get there soon enough obviously. 
I agree, and IMHO, any experienced caregiver should have the skills, to grow enough, to give quite a bit away for free or at least uber cheap. Does anyone up there give away free hash, from the trims of your plants? The grower is growing YOUR plants by the way... Aren't they???

We have developed a system that reduces the costs of growing, there for reducing the costs for our patients... I think you'll be impressed once we are settled in our new home!!


----------



## SirTitanium (Jul 6, 2010)

_"try hash. I found that hash works best for me and my chronic back pain" _*- 2farUp*I'm going out of my mind as well with back pain unresponsive to high dose narcotics. *mrgreenlungz*, have you had any success with anything? Hash? Captain Kangaroo?

I posted over on the _sativa versus indica_ poll. I was in a Learjet that tried to land on its roof. It didn't work. To be precise, it flipped after blowing its landing gear. I'm now three spine surgeries later. The good news is I can walk. The bad news is that every step - well, you know.

Has any combination of herbs, marijuana, hash, narcotics, acupuncture helped you (*mrgreenlungz*)? I'm very desperate. I love life and am nowhere near suicidal but I understand how someone could cave to the desperation. Don't worry. That's not me or my imaginary friend. My back just hurts and it's 3am and this ritual is getting old.


----------



## NOOW (Jul 27, 2010)

This article is about quality in dispensaries and much more. 

_This Changes Everything_
*Cannabidiol Now!*
By FRED GARDNER
http://www.counterpunch.org/gardner03132009.html


----------



## Tagh (Jul 27, 2010)

Im sorry I can't help you other than maybe a tolerance break a week or 2 maybe of no smoke.

But I must say I wish I lived in a Medical State I'd be happy to supply top quality weed for 180 an Oz, 25 an 8th
Where Im at lbs of dope are worth 2500 at most which is a little less than 160 an o.


----------

